# Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?



## Administrator (19. Juli 2006)

*Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Zu Sacred und Diablo habe ich bisher keine Romane gelesen, aber bei Warcraft habe ich schon zugegriffen, da mich die Geschichte über die Herkunft von Thrall interessiert hat. "Der Lord der Clans" war wirklich kein schlechtes Buch. "Der letzte Wächter", wo es um Medivh und Khadgar geht, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Das Warcraft Universum hat ne Menge Potential, dass leider durch World of Warcraft meiner Meinung nach zerstört wird.

Außerdem würde ich mir noch Bücher zu Schleichfahrt/AquaNox wünschen. Gerade ein Roman zu Schleichfahrt würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich das Spiel leider dank Windows 98 vor ein paar Jahren verkauft habe und unter XP wohl kaum noch zum Laufen bringen kann.


----------



## mara-jade (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Ich hab den Fehler gemacht und mir den ersten Roman zu Diablo gekauft. Nach ca. 50 Seiten landete das Buch wieder im Regal und dort verstaubt es noch heute.
Ich hab schon sehr viel schlechtes Zeug gelesen, aber das war damals einfach zuviel und nicht mehr zu ertragen. 
Mies ausgearbeitete Charaktere, Frauen (Hexe und Nekro) bestanden nur aus wenig Stoff und weiblichen Formen z.B. sowas in der Art als Beschreibung der Nekromantin (so ein Charakter gibt ja auch sonst überhaupt nichts her ....) "sie war zwar klein, aber dennoch üppig gebaut".

Ich habs nicht als sexistisch oder ähnliches aufgefasst, aber es hat einfach genervt, weils so dermaßen unpassend oberflächlich und uninteressant war. Bei einem Diablo Roman erwartet man eigentlich viel mehr. 
Hab bei den paar Seiten auch das Diablo-Feeling vermisst.


----------



## Freece-06 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				Neawoulf am 19.07.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Sacred und Diablo habe ich bisher keine Romane gelesen, aber bei Warcraft habe ich schon zugegriffen, da mich die Geschichte über die Herkunft von Thrall interessiert hat. "Der Lord der Clans" war wirklich kein schlechtes Buch. "Der letzte Wächter", wo es um Medivh und Khadgar geht, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Das Warcraft Universum hat ne Menge Potential, dass leider durch World of Warcraft meiner Meinung nach zerstört wird.
> 
> Außerdem würde ich mir noch Bücher zu Schleichfahrt/AquaNox wünschen. Gerade ein Roman zu Schleichfahrt würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich das Spiel leider dank Windows 98 vor ein paar Jahren verkauft habe und unter XP wohl kaum noch zum Laufen bringen kann.


wo kommen wir denn da hin ? ,sollen unsere Kinder später die Games lesen ? Nee Nee ,Games sind zum zocken da und Bücher sind Scheiße !!!


----------



## Solon25 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Ich weiss das es diese Bücher gibt, sie interessieren mich, aber ich hab noch keins gelesen 

Schwer da eine passende Antwort zu finden


----------



## JohnCarpenter (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Eigentlich nur in Ausnahmefällen.
Ich besitze Halo-The Fall of Reach sowie Resident Evil: Umbrella-Verschwörung und Nemesis.
Habe aber jeweils vorher jede Menge Rezensionen gelesen, um keinen Schrott zu kaufen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				Solon25 am 01.08.2006 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss das es diese Bücher gibt, sie interessieren mich, aber ich hab noch keins gelesen
> 
> Schwer da eine passende Antwort zu finden




dito 

hab trotzdem mal "interesieren mich" angeklickt ..ci hglaub ic hsoltle mich mal bei der pcgames bewerben udn die quickpolls machen


----------



## Thomsn (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*

[X] Hab vergessen, was ich vor ein paar Tagen anklickte. 

Manche Dinge würde ich vielleicht schon gerne lesen, aber das dauert wohl noch ein paar Jährchen, falls es überhaupt soweit kommt ...

Die Bücher zu Resident Evil fänd ich vielleicht interessant. Zumindest rein thematisch und weil ich die ersten 3 Teile auch ganz gern auf PSX spielte.


----------



## Vector (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Nö, die interessieren mich nicht.

Ich habe bisher kein einziges davon gelesen und werde daran auch so schnell nichts ändern.


----------



## Fight_Angel (6. August 2006)

*AW: Zu vielen Spielen (Warcraft, Diablo, Sacred etc.) gibt es Romane. Auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				Vector am 02.08.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, die interessieren mich nicht.
> 
> Ich habe bisher kein einziges davon gelesen und werde daran auch so schnell nichts ändern.



Von denen hab ich keins gelesen, aber die meisten Resident Evil Romane. Die sind auch von den Spieladaptionen her auch gut gelungen find ich.


----------

